
Shakespeare programming language - DanielRibeiro
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shakespeare_(programming_language)
======
parbo
Nice! One of the authors (Jon Åslund) is a colleague of mine at Spotify. He
did a talk at europython about our python usage:
[http://ep2011.europython.eu/conference/talks/spotify-and-
pyt...](http://ep2011.europython.eu/conference/talks/spotify-and-python-love-
first-sight)

------
nene
The Wikipedia page doesn't really explain how the language works. The manual
is a much better source:
<http://shakespearelang.sourceforge.net/report/shakespeare/>

------
riffraff
I implemented a shakespeare interpreter a couple of years ago and it was great
fun, although I had to extend the language a bit to be able to write tests.
Sadly, there was an ISO commitee where I could send requests to get new
standard features :)

------
RodgerTheGreat
The Esolang wiki has articles on a number of other "Thematic" languages in
this flavor: <http://esolangs.org/wiki/Category:Thematic>

------
gerggerg
what would be super interesting is an obfuscater that sort of did the opposite
of this. Feeding it normal source would output a Shakespearian play that could
be decoded and run on another computer.

~~~
mithaler
That sounds a little like steganography, or an IOCCC entry.

------
ubertaco
I've actually written a snippet in this once as a personal challenge. The
GOTOs don't work properly in the interpreter I used, which just messed
everything up.

------
ThaddeusQuay2
This has been around for quite a while, and, as usual, the "99 Bottles of
Beer" example is quite instructive as to how to use the language on a real
problem. "Thou art as cute as the difference between yourself and the sum of a
furry cat and an animal. Speak your mind." :)

<http://99-bottles-of-beer.net/language-shakespeare-664.html>

